# 2021 Vegas shoot



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Do you see any way that NFAA can shoot the Vegas shoot in 2021?
I don't see any way to put 3000 archers from all over the world together for a weekend.
Will be a death sentence.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Even with Sleepy Joe winning, it's not going to end over night.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

fmoss3 said:


> Do you see any way that NFAA can shoot the Vegas shoot in 2021?
> I don't see any way to put 3000 archers from all over the world together for a weekend.
> Will be a death sentence.


It appears they're planning to hold it.... Vegas Shoot Archery | United States | The Vegas Shoot


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

ISAA Pro Am is still a go with modified rules, we will see how it goes.


----------



## D.Trull (Sep 29, 2020)

fmoss3 said:


> Do you see any way that NFAA can shoot the Vegas shoot in 2021?
> I don't see any way to put 3000 archers from all over the world together for a weekend.
> Will be a death sentence.


Im curious to see if they do have to tournament.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

There has been a decision, look at the Vegas web site for answers


----------



## Bigallyoutdoors (Oct 5, 2014)

Covid survival rate.99.3 %.Better odds than Winning Vegas.


----------



## NativeAz (Aug 19, 2019)

Vegas Shoot 2021 website shows "Under construction" with two icons. One for Championship, and the other for Virtual.


----------

